# Ο νοσοκόμος ή η νοσοκόμα;



## dharvatis (Aug 16, 2013)

Έχουμε το άλλο νήμα περί δικαστριών, αλλά εμένα με απασχολεί το εξής ζήτημα: παραδοσιακά, οι νοσοκόμες ήταν γυναίκες - μέχρι και η αντίστοιχη στρατιωτική σχολή ήταν μέχρι πρόσφατα «Σχολή Αξιωματικών Αδελφών Νοσοκόμων». Στα επίσημα έγγραφα όμως (σκέφτομαι εδώ τα φύλλα οδηγιών χρήσης των φαρμάκων), φαίνεται άσχημο (σεξιστικό; ) το να γράψει κανείς «Ρωτήστε τον γιατρό ή τη νοσοκόμα σας». Από την άλλη, εξίσου άδικο είναι το «Ρωτήστε τον γιατρό ή τον νοσοκόμο σας» αφού οι γυναίκες χάνουν την πρωτοκαθεδρία για χάρη των ελάχιστων ανδρών νοσοκόμων  Τώρα τελευταία εφαρμόστηκε η εξής λύση: «Ρωτήστε τον γιατρό ή τον/την νοσοκόμο σας», που εμένα μου φαίνεται ακόμα χειρότερη! Εσείς τι θα επιλέγατε και γιατί;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Ανάμεσα στην πολιτική ορθοέπεια («Ρωτήστε τον/τη γιατρό ή τον/τη νοσοκόμο σας») και τη στατιστική πιθανότητα («*Ρωτήστε τον γιατρό ή τη νοσοκόμα σας*»), εγώ διαλέγω το δεύτερο, αλλά θα έρθει κάποιος και θα προτείνει και ανατρεπτικές λύσεις: *Ρωτήστε τη γιατρό ή τον νοσοκόμο σας.*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Παραδοσιακά, οι νοσοκόμες ήταν γυναίκες - μέχρι και η αντίστοιχη στρατιωτική σχολή ήταν μέχρι πρόσφατα «Σχολή *Αξιωματικών Αδελφών Νοσοκόμων*».


Πάντως από γραμματική απόψη και οι τρεις γενικές πληθυντικού μπορούν κάλλιστα να είναι αρσενικού γένους.


----------



## Themis (Aug 16, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Στα επίσημα έγγραφα [...] Τώρα τελευταία εφαρμόστηκε η εξής λύση: «Ρωτήστε τον γιατρό ή τον/την νοσοκόμο σας», που εμένα μου φαίνεται ακόμα χειρότερη! Εσείς τι θα επιλέγατε και γιατί;


Συμβουλευθείτε γιατρό ή κατάλληλο νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> dharvatis said:
> 
> 
> > Παραδοσιακά, οι νοσοκόμες ήταν γυναίκες - μέχρι και η αντίστοιχη στρατιωτική σχολή ήταν μέχρι πρόσφατα «Σχολή *Αξιωματικών Αδελφών Νοσοκόμων*».
> ...



Είναι αδάμαστες οι γενικές πληθυντικού. Το κακό είναι ότι υπάρχουν και «αδελφοί νοσοκόμοι». Το ακόμα χειρότερο είναι ότι υπάρχουν και «αδελφές νοσοκόμοι»! Μα τι εννοούν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2013)

Υπάρχουν, επίσης αδελφές και νοσοκόμοι (από έγκυρο φύλλο):

Στον τομέα της υγείας απασχολούνται περίπου 90.000 άτομα ως υγειονομικοί υπάλληλοι (ιατροί, οδοντίατροι, αδελφές, νοσοκόμοι, τραυματιοφορείς κ.λ.π.)

Απορία: Μήπως είναι κάποια διάκριση διπλωματούχων και μη νοσοκόμων;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είναι αδάμαστες οι γενικές πληθυντικού. Το κακό είναι ότι υπάρχουν και «αδελφοί νοσοκόμοι». Το ακόμα χειρότερο είναι ότι υπάρχουν και «αδελφές νοσοκόμοι»! Μα τι εννοούν;


Γιατί είναι «κακό που υπάρχουν και "αδελφοί νοσοκόμοι"»; Υπάρχει και ενικός: «αδελφός νοσοκόμος».


----------



## Palavra (Aug 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία: Μήπως είναι κάποια διάκριση διπλωματούχων και μη νοσοκόμων;


Οι απόφοιτοι των ΑΤΕΙ και ΑΕΙ νοσηλευτικής λέγονται «νοσηλευτές» και «νοσηλεύτριες», το «νοσοκόμος» το θεωρούν υποτιμητικό επειδή νομίζω αναφέρεται στους μη πτυχιούχους ή απόφοιτους ιδιωτικών ΙΕΚ. Τα καθήκοντα είναι και διαφορετικά, δεν έχουν όλοι ας πούμε δικαίωμα να κάνουν τα ίδια πράγματα, υπάρχει ιεραρχία ανάλογα με το πτυχίο, δηλαδή τα προσόντα. Θα ρωτήσω και θα επανέλθω με λεπτομέρειες :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί είναι «κακό που υπάρχουν και "αδελφοί νοσοκόμοι"»; Υπάρχει και ενικός: «αδελφός νοσοκόμος».



Να εξηγήσω τη διατύπωσή μου, διότι ίσως την παρερμήνευσες (ή θέλεις να προλάβεις την παρερμηνεία της από άλλους). Είχα την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχουν μόνο «αδελφές νοσοκόμες», τίτλος που δεν γνωρίζω πώς προέκυψε. Ξέρω μόνο το «αδελφή» ως προσφώνηση: τη νοσοκόμα τη φωνάζεις «αδελφή», δεν τη φωνάζεις «νοσοκόμα». Τον νοσοκόμο τον φωνάζουν «αδελφέ»; Και ποια είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στη _νοσοκόμα_ και την _αδελφή νοσοκόμα_;

Θεωρούσα ότι το «αδελφών νοσοκόμων» αναφέρεται μόνο σε γυναίκες, αλλά από τη στιγμή που είδα ότι και οι άντρες είναι «αδελφοί νοσοκόμοι» καταρρίφθηκε μέσα μου κάθε βεβαιότητα, και αυτό είναι κακό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Οι απόφοιτοι των ΑΤΕΙ και ΑΕΙ νοσηλευτικής λέγονται «νοσηλευτές» και «νοσηλεύτριες», το «νοσοκόμος» το θεωρούν υποτιμητικό επειδή νομίζω αναφέρεται στους μη πτυχιούχους ή απόφοιτους ιδιωτικών ΙΕΚ. Τα καθήκοντα είναι και διαφορετικά, δεν έχουν όλοι ας πούμε δικαίωμα να κάνουν τα ίδια πράγματα, υπάρχει ιεραρχία ανάλογα με το πτυχίο, δηλαδή τα προσόντα. Θα ρωτήσω και θα επανέλθω με λεπτομέρειες :)


Ρώτησε, με την ευκαιρία, μήπως τα πράγματα παλιότερα ήταν διαφορετικά.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 16, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Οι απόφοιτοι των ΑΤΕΙ και ΑΕΙ νοσηλευτικής λέγονται «νοσηλευτές» και «νοσηλεύτριες», το «νοσοκόμος» το θεωρούν υποτιμητικό επειδή νομίζω αναφέρεται στους μη πτυχιούχους ή απόφοιτους ιδιωτικών ΙΕΚ. Τα καθήκοντα είναι και διαφορετικά, δεν έχουν όλοι ας πούμε δικαίωμα να κάνουν τα ίδια πράγματα, υπάρχει ιεραρχία ανάλογα με το πτυχίο, δηλαδή τα προσόντα. Θα ρωτήσω και θα επανέλθω με λεπτομέρειες :)


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχεις δίκιο, αλλά μάθε και πες μας 
Επ' αυτού και σχετικά με το πρόβλημά μου, να προσθέσω ότι μάλλον ευκολότερο είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί γενικά το αρσενικό «νοσηλευτής» παρά «νοσοκόμος».

Τώρα, σχετικά με τους αδελφούς νοσοκόμους, κτγμ κακώς υιοθετήθηκε το αρσενικό: φαντάζομαι ότι η προσφώνηση «αδελφή» είναι απομεινάρι της εποχής που χρέη νοσοκόμας έκαναν σχεδόν μόνο μοναχές (φαντάζομαι, και κακώς δεν το ψάχνω, και διορθώστε με αν σφάλλω). Συνεπώς το «αδελφή» θα έπρεπε σήμερα να καταργηθεί εντελώς και όχι να επεκταθεί και στους άντρες.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 16, 2013)

Για το νοσηλευτής σίγουρα έχω δίκιο, για τις διαβαθμίσεις δεν ξέρω, θα σας πω.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> φαντάζομαι ότι η προσφώνηση «αδελφή» είναι απομεινάρι της εποχής που χρέη νοσοκόμας έκαναν σχεδόν μόνο μοναχές (φαντάζομαι, και κακώς δεν το ψάχνω, και διορθώστε με αν σφάλλω).


Κι εγώ το ίδιο νομίζω. 
Και ομοίως, ήξερα ότι είναι γενική προσφώνηση για οποιαδήποτε νοσοκόμα, ανεξάρτητα από το βαθμό της. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο ΗΒ sister είναι o επαγγελματικός τίτλος της προϊσταμένης (θαλάμου, χειρουργίου κλπ). To γράφουν και τα καρτελάκια με το όνομά τους. Οι άντρες της ίδιας θέσης δεν είναι αδερφοί, είναι charge nurses (μέχρι να παραπονεθούν ότι τους αποκαλούν nurse, όπως τους κατώτερους νοσοκόμους).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2013)

Ρώτησα και επανήλθα, αν και με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση  _Νοσοκόμοι _λέγονται ιεραρχικά οι εργαζόμενοι υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης, που δεν έχουν δηλαδή σπουδές νοσηλευτικής και δεν έχουν αντίστοιχα καθήκοντα, κάνουν πιο διεκπεραιωτικές εργασίες (άλλαγμα σεντονιών, καθαριότητα κλπ). Η διαβάθμιση που υπάρχει εσωτερικά είναι ανάλογα με τις σπουδές, π.χ. δέλτα (ΔΥ, απόφοιτος Λυκείου δηλαδή), ταυ (ΤΕ, απόφοιτος ΤΕΙ) κλπ.


----------

